# Need recommendation for Fire cover



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I would like to skip my usual endless research and cut right to the chase.  Is there anyone who has done a lot of research and come up with the best case to get for the Fire?  I'm looking for something lightweight that will allow me to hold the Fire on my lap and play games.  I don't read on the Fire, so that's not an issue.  Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

For a lightweight cover for the Fire I like this one - available in black and the red shown below:
http://www.cyberacoustics.com/retail/Cases--Covers--and-Stands/KF-3010RD

The cover folds back all the way and I like the mounting system. The red just came out. I have the black one but might get the red.

I first tried the Amazon Basics one and that one was very heavy.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Has anyone tried this one? http://www.amazon.com/Incipio-kaddy-Folio-Amazon-Kindle/dp/B006U5EYK6/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1328999456&sr=1-6

I can't tell how far the cover bends back. I would love to have one that has a place for a stylus. Has anyone seen one?


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks maries. I looked at that one, but wound up getting this one in white:
Kindle Fire Lightweight MicroShell Folio Cover by Marware


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

fancynancy, I got the Marware cover in pink, when I initially bought the Fire as a pre-order and I've been happy enough with it. It's definitely lightweight.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> fancynancy, I got the Marware cover in pink, when I initially bought the Fire as a pre-order and I've been happy enough with it. It's definitely lightweight.


Thanks! Glad to hear it.


----------



## CyberSteve (Feb 14, 2011)

maries said:


> For a lightweight cover for the Fire I like this one - available in black and the red shown below:
> http://www.cyberacoustics.com/retail/Cases--Covers--and-Stands/KF-3010RD
> 
> The cover folds back all the way and I like the mounting system. The red just came out. I have the black one but might get the red.
> ...


Just a quick update...the red case is sold out and will be shipping again on March 19th.

CyberSteve
w/ Cyber Acoustics


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

For the price, I doubt if you can beat the one I have [full disclosure: the seller sent me one to use and review]. Amazon is listing it at $11.95.

Kindle Fire Executive Folio Leather Case Cover with Stand and Hand Strap


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I just got this a few days ago and love it! http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00656Y32E/ref=oh_o02_s00_i00_details


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

I think its safe to say, i have a cover addiction, and just purchased the one that turns into a kindle stand as well


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

rlkubi said:


> I just got this a few days ago and love it! http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00656Y32E/ref=oh_o02_s00_i00_details


I have this case as well, in white, and I did love it, but lately I am noticing a problem. If I'm holding it landscape/horizontal and I need to touch the bottom of the screen to get back to home, the part of the case that goes around the screen is a little bit in the way. I'm actually here searching for another case now.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I have this one, which comes in several other colors and textures. It rotates nicely, displays my Fire in different angles, none of the screen is covered, and can be folded back easily to hold and read.

You can see all the choices by searching Amazon in All Departments for Ctech 360 Degree Rotating Stand Kindle Fire. They range in price from $9.99 for the basic smooth brown to $17.50 for the embossed blue/teal. I have the pink embossed which is currently $16.92.

Note - when I opened the package this cover had an awful chemical smell. I opened it and left it sitting in my spare bedroom for several days. The smell completely disappated. I can hold it right up to my nose and there is no trace whatsoever. So don't dispair about the smell - give it time and it will go away!


----------



## Appleseed (May 23, 2012)

Since your post is a couple of months old, you probably decided on a cover. But I would like to make a recommendation for others who may be looking. I got the cover from M-Edge and selected the design your own option. It turned out really well and is a great cover. I think it is the best choice. 
http://app.medgestore.com/customize/


----------

